# A petty (knife) Christmas gift



## milkbaby (Dec 26, 2016)

Here's the petty knife I rushed to finish in time to give to my dad for Christmas. About 140 mm blade length, 1084 steel at about 61-62 HRc, full convex grind lightly asymmetrically right hand biased, bocote and dyed maple burl handle with brass and G10. I enjoyed learning about finishing bocote as it was too oily to get a very nice finish from tung oil finish. I let the first tung oil finish application dry 24 hours then additional ones about every 6 to 8 hours. Last was an initial paste wax application buffed then about an hour later a "spit shine" application of multiple layers of paste wax. 

Saya is chiseled basswood friction fit to the ricasso but has a tethered saya pin for insurance. Normally I'd prefer to do my own leatherwork, but I saw this premade pattern at the store when I was picking up thread and decided to try it rather than doing my favorite style scorched pine finish saya. If I had more time, I would've preferred to make the leather an inlay but instead it's just glued on top not flush. 

My dad uses an old steak knife or a small Henckels utility/parer for everything in the kitchen, so I made something somewhat similar for him to use. However, knowing him, I'm betting it's going to spend the rest of eternity as a drawer queen... 

I like the shape and geometry of this knife, so I'll make another one but take more time to get it 100% the way I want without being rushed.

Before the spit shine waxing:





















After photos:

























Sleeping Beauty or Drawer Queen forever more...


----------



## jessf (Dec 26, 2016)

[video]https://youtu.be/a8c5wmeOL9o[/video]


----------



## Matus (Dec 26, 2016)

Lovely. Looks like a great user and I really like that non-standard saya. I hope your father will not hesitate to use it


----------

